# 52 Quart Sazon Pot (Mini) Re-Finished 6/25



## tropics (Apr 8, 2015)

Having a Masterbuilt Pro 18.5" Kettle I found this Sazon 52 quart pot $36.99 the only 80 Quart I found was $125.00 me not being frugal Cheap is a better word.







  So Lowes has some flat stock 24x24 for under 20 bucks. decided to use that on the bottom of the pot. Still have to get some screws tomorrow, but here is what is done.













CAM00013.jpg



__ tropics
__ Apr 8, 2015






Plate drawn out 1 rivet in the center 













100_1763.JPG



__ tropics
__ Apr 8, 2015






Use a ruler with a whole to make inside line no pic













100_1764.JPG



__ tropics
__ Apr 8, 2015






Started the cut with my Dremel then finished with jig saw

I riveted the bottom before cutting













100_1767.JPG



__ tropics
__ Apr 8, 2015






Hole cut













100_1768.JPG



__ tropics
__ Apr 8, 2015






Trimmed an old grate to fit and had an old water pan

This will be one of my shelves 













100_1770.JPG



__ tropics
__ Apr 8, 2015


















100_1771.JPG



__ tropics
__ Apr 8, 2015


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 8, 2015)

Looks like a simple and effective build...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 8, 2015)

Looks good. Does the rest of the metal get trimmed off the bottom?


----------



## tropics (Apr 8, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks good. Does the rest of the metal get trimmed off the bottom?


Yes I have to bring it out to see how much,I plan on turning the cooking grate over to use as a base.


----------



## tropics (Apr 9, 2015)

Thermometer installed,Bottom Trimmed,mark for the gratings. Found the gratings I wanted they measure 15" Diameter 

These are the heaviest gratings I ever seen













100_1779.JPG



__ tropics
__ Apr 9, 2015






Thermometer 













100_1772.JPG



__ tropics
__ Apr 9, 2015






Bottom plate cut













100_1780.JPG



__ tropics
__ Apr 9, 2015


















100_1781.JPG



__ tropics
__ Apr 9, 2015


















100_1782.JPG



__ tropics
__ Apr 9, 2015






Marked for screws I will thread these as well as nut them

Holes drilled tomorrow













100_1774.JPG



__ tropics
__ Apr 9, 2015


















100_1784.JPG



__ tropics
__ Apr 9, 2015






Plan on doing some ribs tomorrow

Thanks for looking


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 9, 2015)

Looking Great! Please tell us you boil l tested your therm before installation!


----------



## tropics (Apr 9, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looking Great! Please tell us you boil l tested your therm before installation!


Yeah and even with the glove on it gets hot,came to a light boil at 210* and I quit THATS Hot


----------



## tropics (Apr 10, 2015)

Finished it up today.

Drilled and Tapped all the holes













100_1787.JPG



__ tropics
__ Apr 10, 2015


















100_1785.JPG



__ tropics
__ Apr 10, 2015






Had to try it













100_1788.JPG



__ tropics
__ Apr 10, 2015






Ring is way to big













100_1789.JPG



__ tropics
__ Apr 10, 2015






Lots of smoke













100_1791.JPG



__ tropics
__ Apr 10, 2015






The dome lid does not work,to much air temp went up to 450*

Had 2 small pieces of ribs in at that time,put them in the gas grill

Cooled the pot redid the defuser, went with the steamer insert.













100_1795.JPG



__ tropics
__ Apr 10, 2015






Thanks for looking


----------



## gary s (May 11, 2015)

Very very nice   Great Job   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## tropics (May 12, 2015)

gary s said:


> Very very nice   Great Job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary this thing holds temp rock solid.My MES 40 will be sitting on the side line LOL Thanks for the point.


----------



## tropics (Jun 26, 2015)

Finally found the gasket material to seal the bottom.

Cleaned and use the high temp. gasket material to attach the rope gasket.













100_2281.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 26, 2015






another angel 













100_2282.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 26, 2015






I cut the rivets off the handles so they could be turned over.













100_2280.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 26, 2015






Used it 6/25 to do some Legs and Thighs













100_2286.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 26, 2015






Without the gasket I could see smoke coming out now nothing













100_2287.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 26, 2015






Next will be to work on the dome lid 













100_2285.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 26, 2015






Picked up the 5/8" gasket when I got the 3/8" for the base.

Will try to get that on this week some time.

Thanks for looking 

Richie


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice build.  Looks like it works good.


----------

